

Found Your Company with MyCorporation, Free Today Only - brm
http://lifehacker.com/5083444/found-your-company-with-mycorporation-free-today-only

======
wayne
Yesterday's thread about C Corporation vs S Corporation vs LLC is probably
relevant: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=359155>

------
powerdbyme
There is a nice demo that lists types of corp that will suit you try out :
<http://mycorporation.intuit.com/why-incorporate/index.jsp> &
<http://mycorporation.intuit.com/help_me_choose/index.jsp>

------
sgrove
Anyone have any thoughts on this? We have two setups we need to incorporate,
wouldn't mind saving some hassle and a bit of money.

~~~
JimEngland
I'm pretty skeptical... I would much rather take the time to do things right,
with help from a lawyer. Saving $150 on filing fees is not much compared to
picking the wrong type of corp and being screwed in the future.

------
mvid
damn you, state filing fees

